# PCI express overclock issue.



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

I overclocked my PCI express from 100mhz to 108 mhz a while back, to get some extra performance, and it has been working perfectly until recently. 

I have started playing fallout 3 again, and it has always been sensitive to overclocking, and with the PCI express at 108 it crashes my computer after playing an hour or 2...

Now the problem is, when I tried to bring the PCI express back down to 100 mhz....


When I bring it down below 108, my computer crashes on startup. It loads to the desktop properly, but then once it gets to the desktop, it lags, the video stutters a few times, and then it crashes to blue screen...

I brought the PCI express back up to 108 mhz, and it boots, and runs fine (except for my fallout problem)

Does anyone have any ideas of what I should do? this is really wierd... I have never before experienced problems bringing DOWN a clock freq.

Thankyou!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Please post your full computer specifications inlcuding make and model of power supply.

If your system is oem i.e one you have bought from a shop such as a dell, hp or compaq please post the model number.

Posting your specs can help us to help you better.


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> Please post your full computer specifications inlcuding make and model of power supply.
> 
> If your system is oem i.e one you have bought from a shop such as a dell, hp or compaq please post the model number.
> 
> Posting your specs can help us to help you better.


haha sorry I completely forgot about that.. srry!

Intel core 2 duo 2.4ghz e6600, @2.56GHz
ASRock 4CoreDuo VSTA motherboard. 
2gb DDR2 @667mhz
320 gb SATA
550 watt power supply. (or maybe 650 watt I forget)
Geforce 8600 GT


Hope that helps!
Thankyou!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I really need to know the make of the power supply and its wattage. If you dont know open the case and have a look at it.

Many people discount the importance of a power supply, especially if you have been overclocking.

It is the most important part.


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> I really need to know the make of the power supply and its wattage. If you dont know open the case and have a look at it.
> 
> Many people discount the importance of a power supply, especially if you have been overclocking.
> 
> It is the most important part.


I just replaced the power supply a year ago, and Im pretty sure its a 550 watt PSU...

I am not around that computer right now, but I will tell ya as soon as I get it...

But for now, lets just pretend that the PSU is not the problem. The voltages are all in check with no more then a 0.1v variation. As I said, I just replaced the psu not too long ago.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

doesn't matter about voltages.

Lets say you have a low quality make or power supply, messing about with changes even if no voltage change has been made the low quality psu wont like this and could cause problems.

You could try doing a cmos reset and then reset the bios to defaults and see if that helps.


----------

